# Tons of random pics.



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Haven't had time to post anything in a while, so these are pics over the last 6 months. Hope you enjoy.

Yay, new tree few months ago. Must all investigate.









EDIT: Changed images to slideshow.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

As you can see, they're also very helpful kitties. Here they are one day helping Mommy read the paper.











EDIT: Changed pics to slideshow.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Time for more toys! Here we are taking inventory, gotta make sure all items were in the shipment. Goodness gracious, what if we were missing catnip?




























The sticks are always a hit:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

But, after all's said and done, the best things are the wrappings and the bags, really.



















We'll end the pics on a sweet note:










If you made it thru all the pics, I am impressed and thank you!


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wonderful pictures. quite the crew you have there.

and BTW...what ARE those stick things?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

awwwwww in the last picture they are having wet nose kisses ----awww I love seeing those


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Those pictures are wonderful!!

And I second the stick comment! What are those? They look like fun for the kitties!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Those are great pictures! My kitty Angel LOVES bags and paper, forget the toys!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Superkitties said:


>


I love that picture


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They look like they are having so much fun on their post!  I want to get that Garfield toy for Baby! :wink: And Baby also sat on the paper one time :roll: . She looked like she was sleeping! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Mozart looks like a big butterball on the newspaper! We also have that same Garfield toy but it's now broken...

What are those stick things and where do you get them? Looks like fun


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

hahaha, there's obviously no favourite for me. i love all the pics. I need you to take streaming videos of your lovelies to entertain me at work lol


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you all!!  Coincidentally, one of Mozart's nicknames is ..... Butterball, hehe.

The sticks are called Kirby Sticks, 3 in a pack. They're stuffed with catnip, and the kitties love biting them and flipping them around. I went to check the site, and it's out of stock.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Superkitties said:


> The sticks are called Kirby Sticks, 3 in a pack. They're stuffed with catnip, and the kitties love biting them and flipping them around. I went to check the site, and it's out of stock.


Very adorable pictures.
Hmmmm someone should make some and sell them if this is the only source?? Where did you buy them? What a great idea!!!!!!! 8)


----------

